# mount.nfs: No such device[solved]

## trigggl

I can't get my ppc64 installs to connect to my x86 nfs server.  I've tried just about every option I can find and even tried some that are supposed to be defaults.

Here is my fstab:

 *Quote:*   

> # <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>          <dump/pass>
> 
> # NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.
> 
> /dev/sda3               /               ext3            noatime         0 1
> ...

 

When I restart portmap this is what I get:

 *Quote:*   

> ibm_left / # /etc/init.d/portmap restart
> 
>  * Saving portmap table ...                                               [ ok ]
> 
>  * Unmounting network filesystems ...                                     [ ok ]
> ...

 

Is it telling me it can't find my x86 box, the path of the exported folder, or mount.nfs?

This is the exports file of the x86 box:

 *Quote:*   

> # Example for NFSv2 and NFSv3:
> 
> # /srv/homes       hostname1(rw,sync) hostname2(ro,sync)
> 
> /media/video/dvd ibm_right(rw,async,no_subtree_check)
> ...

 

I do have to say that /media/video is a mounted xfs partition on the pc, but I don't think that should matter.  I don't think the difference in architecture should matter either.  My forum and internet searches don't find anything that helps.

----------

## Sadako

I presume trying to mount it manually gives the same error?

Try with `mount -v` for more output.

From the error you're getting, I would say the problem is either it can't reach the server (network issues) or the setup on the server is wrong.

Can you ping and ssh into "fangorn"?

What does `exportfs -v` and `netstat -nlp` on the server return?

Edit: Crossposting? Naughty!

----------

## trigggl

"mount -v" result:

```
ibm_left greg # mount -v fangorn:/media/video /video

mount: no type was given - I'll assume nfs because of the colon

mount: trying 192.168.35.40 prog 100003 vers 3 prot tcp port 2049

mount: trying 192.168.35.40 prog 100005 vers 3 prot udp port 831

mount.nfs: No such device
```

I've been ssh'ing into the IBM boxes to set them up.(The IBM video cards aren't well supported)

"exportfs -v":

```
fangorn:/home/greg# exportfs -v

/media/video    ibm_right.ibm(rw,wdelay,root_squash,no_subtree_check,anonuid=65534,anongid=65534)

/media/video    ibm_left.ibm(rw,wdelay,root_squash,no_subtree_check,anonuid=65534,anongid=65534)
```

"netstat -nlp":

```
fangorn:/home/greg# netstat -nlp

Active Internet connections (only servers)

Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State       PID/Program name

tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:2049            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     - 

tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:834             0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     17615/rpc.mountd

tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:46661           0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     - 

tcp        0      0 192.168.35.40:427       0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     2665/slpd 

tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:427           0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     2665/slpd 

tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:943           0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     2887/famd 

tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:111             0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     2133/portmap

tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:6000            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     2930/X 

tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:21              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     3018/proftpd: (acce

tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:631           0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     2477/cupsd 

tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:3000            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     2682/termnetd

tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:8888            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     2566/perl 

tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:3001            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     2682/termnetd

tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:38363           0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     2933/rpc.statd

tcp6       0      0 :::512                  :::*                    LISTEN     2570/inetutils-inet

tcp6       0      0 :::513                  :::*                    LISTEN     2570/inetutils-inet

tcp6       0      0 :::514                  :::*                    LISTEN     2570/inetutils-inet

tcp6       0      0 :::6000                 :::*                    LISTEN     2930/X 

tcp6       0      0 :::22                   :::*                    LISTEN     2679/sshd 

tcp6       0      0 :::23                   :::*                    LISTEN     2570/inetutils-inet

udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:2049            0.0.0.0:*                          - 

udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:32771           0.0.0.0:*                          2933/rpc.statd

udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:32780           0.0.0.0:*                          - 

udp        0      0 255.255.255.255:427     0.0.0.0:*                          2665/slpd 

udp        0      0 192.168.35.40:427       0.0.0.0:*                          2665/slpd 

udp        0      0 239.255.255.253:427     0.0.0.0:*                          2665/slpd 

udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:831             0.0.0.0:*                          17615/rpc.mountd

udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:67              0.0.0.0:*                          25126/dhcpd 

udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:989             0.0.0.0:*                          2933/rpc.statd

udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:111             0.0.0.0:*                          2133/portmap

udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:631             0.0.0.0:*                          2477/cupsd 

udp6       0      0 :::21                   :::*                               2570/inetutils-inet

udp6       0      0 :::69                   :::*                               2570/inetutils-inet

raw        0      0 0.0.0.0:1               0.0.0.0:*               7          25126/dhcpd 

Active UNIX domain sockets (only servers)

Proto RefCnt Flags       Type       State         I-Node PID/Program name    Path

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     8731     2970/sdpd           /var/run/sdpunix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     6793     2477/cupsd          /var/run/cups/cups.sock

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     6827     2493/hald           @/var/run/hald/dbus-U2PGtH3J44

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     9214     3224/dbus-daemon    @/tmp/dbus-joCbOU6gvQ

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     7829     2550/dirmngr        /var/run/dirmngr/socket

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     8279     2697/xfs            /tmp/.font-unix/fs7100

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     8435     2785/Xprt           /tmp/.X11-unix/X64

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     8546     2701/xfstt          /tmp/.font-unix/fs7101

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     8568     2921/gdm            /tmp/.gdm_socket

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     8801     3018/proftpd: (acce /var/run/proftpd/proftpd.sock

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     8616     2930/X              /tmp/.X11-unix/X0

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     9205     3220/ssh-agent      /tmp/ssh-pSQzqa3154/agent.3154

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     9234     3226/gconfd-2       /tmp/orbit-greg/linc-c9a-0-9dea05f88470

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     6812     2485/dbus-daemon    /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     9244     3154/gnome-session  /tmp/orbit-greg/linc-c52-0-7b6c1b23a7c24

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     9433     3154/gnome-session  /tmp/.ICE-unix/3154

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     9442     3229/gnome-keyring- /tmp/keyring-ByI4jE/socket

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     9455     3231/bonobo-activat /tmp/orbit-greg/linc-c9f-0-59ae876912463

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     9475     3235/esd            /tmp/.esd/socket

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     9490     3233/gnome-settings /tmp/orbit-greg/linc-ca1-0-3eff92d1f0453

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     9529     3244/metacity       /tmp/orbit-greg/linc-cac-0-66565cd93ce68

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     9555     3246/gnome-panel    /tmp/orbit-greg/linc-cae-0-4a49e30548576

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     9574     3251/gnome-volume-m /tmp/orbit-greg/linc-cb0-0-4a49e305850e9

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     9606     3250/nautilus       /tmp/orbit-greg/linc-cb2-0-7dbc815594ef8

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     9665     3278/gnome-power-ma /tmp/orbit-greg/linc-cb7-0-2e1e87fef274d

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     9667     3266/gnome-vfs-daem /tmp/orbit-greg/linc-cc2-0-59fed80f2d2e

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     7850     2563/atieventsd     /var/run/atieventsd.socket

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     9689     3263/gnome-terminal /tmp/orbit-greg/linc-cbf-0-504644b446611

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     9722     3272/wnck-applet    /tmp/orbit-greg/linc-cc8-0-504644b4c6409

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     9808     3287/mapping-daemon /tmp/mapping-greg

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     6828     2493/hald           @/var/run/hald/dbus-93K0ZTVL3R

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     10028    3320/gnome-screensa /tmp/orbit-greg/linc-cf6-0-1b1910dc55df3

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     10061    3325/notification-a /tmp/orbit-greg/linc-cfd-0-e9b1c3f27a57

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     10079    3327/clock-applet   /tmp/orbit-greg/linc-cff-0-3009eadd3c265

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     62859    14644/firefox-bin   /tmp/orbit-greg/linc-3934-0-54cdafa928134
```

What can I say?  I was getting impatient.   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Sadako

Everything appears to be okay from what you posted...

 :Confused: 

What about iptables on the two boxes (client and server)?

----------

## overkll

Do you have NFS support enabled in your kernel on the client machine?

----------

## trigggl

I'll have to double check the kernel config, but I would assume that I enabled it because I need it for my intended purpose for the machines.  I plan to use them to convert video that will be on the PC.  If all else fails, I do have a spare hard drive on one of the RS6000's.  I could set the network file system on it instead.

Is it possible to set up nfs support as a module?  Could having an old kernel (2.6.16) create problems?

----------

## overkll

 *Quote:*   

> Is it possible to set up nfs support as a module?

 

Yes

 *Quote:*   

> Could having an old kernel (2.6.16) create problems?

 

Dunno.  I use the same kernel version on both client and server.

Make sure you have client support in the kernel.  With menuconfig, it's under "File Systems-->Network File Systems:

```
<*> NFS file system support                                      

    [*]   Provide NFSv3 client support                                

    [ ]     Provide client support for the NFSv3 ACL protocol extensi  

    [ ]   Provide NFSv4 client support (EXPERIMENTAL)                  

    [ ]   Allow direct I/O on NFS files 
```

----------

## trigggl

 *overkll wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Is it possible to set up nfs support as a module? 
> 
> Yes
> 
>  *Quote:*   Could having an old kernel (2.6.16) create problems? 
> ...

 

I'm an idiot.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Somehow I managed to leave out kernel support.  Reconfiguring now...

----------

## synt4x

I encountered this same error message today, however the system had been up for 6 months, and already had an NFS file system mounted (nfs v2 from OSX Server 10.4).  I also didn't have NFSv3 support, but I should have had NFSv2 support.  Did some user-land update remove NFSv2 support from the support packages, like portmap/nfs-utils?

----------

## overkll

I ran into an update for baselayout-1.12.10-r5 yesterday.  It included an update for /etc/init.d/netmount.  If you were using netmount to mount your nfs shares, that might have caused an issue.  While running etc-update, I noticed it and it is quite heavily commented and had checks for portmap/nfs stuff.  You may want to check there.

----------

